# New name for Tonight Show during Olympics



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I've been informed that there will be a title change for "The Tonight Show With Jay Leno" airing during the Olympics. The title during the Olympics (2/13-2/17, 2/20-2/24) will be "The Olympic Tonight Show With Jay Leno". It will have studio guests and Olympic coverage and will be an extended edition (85 minute as opposed to the normal 62 minutes). 

This requires a new series ID to go with the new title so existing season passes will not work for that two week period.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Good thing I haven't watched the Tonight Show in about 10 years... Is it still completely un-funny, but in HD?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

AbMagFab said:


> Good thing I haven't watched the Tonight Show in about 10 years... Is it still completely un-funny, but in HD?


It's a lot funnier than SNL.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a recurring manual recording (M-F) set to always catch the monologue (first 20 minutes), so I'm guessing that won't be affected.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

windracer said:


> I have a recurring manual recording (M-F) set to always catch the monologue (first 20 minutes), so I'm guessing that won't be affected.


Unless the monologue is delayed for Olympics recap.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

modnar said:


> Unless the monologue is delayed for Olympics recap.


No problem there ... I'll watch the re-caps instead.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

TomK said:


> It's a lot funnier than SNL.


Um...no


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Um...no


Not watched this season's SNL eh? :down:


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

TomK said:


> It's a lot funnier than SNL.


So are the Olympics.


----------

